# 1915 smith motor wheel $2800.00



## gtflyte

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ies-1915-SMITH-MOTOR-WHEEL-W0QQAdIdZ461768074
Dont know if a deal or no deal?


----------



## bricycle

No deal. Missing mag, carb, flywheel.......


----------



## bike

*what he said*

Missing mag, carb, flywheel HARD TO FIND really hard to find$$$$$


----------



## ALTWORD

*Merkel on ebay now*



bike said:


> Missing mag, carb, flywheel HARD TO FIND really hard to find$$$$$




http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-Merkel...068?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c33aaa2ac

Saw your post - here you go.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Hubb6901

I've got a smithe motorwheel model BA and I'm missing the the rim and wheel. Anyone know anybody that has one for sale


----------

